# Buttons not working on RC71 remote



## MRM

Most of the buttons on my RC71 just stopped working. The guide, menu, list, off, and on buttons work. None of the others will work. To change a channel, I have to hit the guide button, then exit, and then select the numbers before the info menu disappears. That's the only time the numbers will work. I've looked everywhere online for an answer and can't find it. I need help.


----------



## peds48

try a menu reset. if still no go, try holding he MUTE and ENTER for a few seconds


----------



## Supramom2000

And the obvious - check the batteries.


----------



## NR4P

Or just remove the batteries briefly and put them back in. Worked for me once or twice on remote issues.


----------



## MRM

Put in new batteries and even took them out. None of those worked.

As far as holding the mute and enter buttons, the green light starts flashing. I'm not sure if I have to do anything after that. If I just quit out of that, it still doesn't work.


----------



## DB Stalker

Put in new batteries and even took them out. None of those worked.

As far as holding the mute and enter buttons, the green light starts flashing. I'm not sure if I have to do anything after that. If I just quit out of that, it still doesn't work.
Did you try the menu reset yet?
Also, maybe try mute+enter while the info banner is open.

#)


----------



## MRM

Is the menu reset just resetting the box? Otherwise, the up and down buttons won't work when the menu is open.


----------



## peds48

What model of receiver do you have?


----------



## MRM

peds48 said:


> What model of receiver do you have?


HR44.


----------



## peds48

When you press MUTE and ENTER you must point the remote at the HR44


----------



## MRM

peds48 said:


> What model of receiver do you have?


I have been doing that. The green light starts flashing. I don't know if I'm supposed to do something else or just let it keep flashing until it stops.


----------



## MRM

I don't know what has happened. While I was trying to get to the reset button on the Genie, I hit the menu button on the front and attempted to toggle through the menu. The receiver started going crazy and kept constantly changing channels. When it finally stopped, there was some message displaying about setting up the remote. Of course, the remote wouldn't work. I managed to get the receiver to turn off. When it came back on, all the buttons on the remote are working. Can't explain it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## spedinfargo

This happened to me on Sunday when I was playing around with the NFL Ticket Game Mix channel or whatever. I'm not sure if it was related at all...

I had to reset the Genie after which it started working OK. Weird.


----------

